# hubiera o habria?



## kika1234

Hola, tod@s!

quisiera saber si estas frases son correctas gramaticamente y cual es la más correcta:

1). Si hubiera imaginado que estabas dormiendo, no hubiera hecho tan ruido

2). Si hubiera imaginado que estabas dormiendo, no habría hecho tan ruido

3). Si habría imaginado que estabas dormiendo, no hubiera hecho tan ruido


Muchas gracias.

Kika


----------



## murciana

La 2). "Si hubiera imaginado que estabas d*u*rmiendo, no habría hecho tanto ruido"


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

La correcta es la 2.

La 1 es un uso aceptado y muy común.


----------



## Patricita

De acuerdo, la 3 no suena nada bien. La 2 es correcta (o la que mejor suena en todo caso) y la 1 se entiende.


----------



## clares3

La nº 3 es común sólo en el País Vasco (no es correcta; es un uso local contra las reglas de uso del español).
De acuerdo en que la correcta es la nº 2.


----------



## Peterdg

El número 1) también es correcto. La RAE admite el uso del subjuntivo imperfecto del auxiliar haber en la apódosis de una frase condicional. Desde hace poco (unos meses ) también admite la forma _hubiese_ en este caso aunque dice que la forma _hubiera _es más común.


----------



## oa2169

En algunas regiones de la Costa Pacífica Colombiana es muy común el cambio (incorrecto por supuesto) de la palabra "hubiera" por "fuera".

Es común escuchar expresiones como: Si me fueran (hubieran) dicho yo lo fuera (hubiera) quitado".

Tengo un amigo originario de una ciudad vecina a Cali Colombia en el departamento del Cauca, quien en vez de decir hubiera/n dice viera/n, con lo cual la frase que el diría sería: Si me vieran dicho yo lo viera quitado (horroroso).


----------



## zopqwe

Yo no usaría la primera bajo ninguna circunstancia. En cuanto a la RAE, hay que decir que tiene la funesta costumbre de aceptar cualquier error, por grosero que sea, siempre y cuando se repita suficientemente. En este caso en particular quedarías mal ante personas cultivadas usando la primera frase, por mucho que la RAE la acepte.


----------



## Peterdg

zopqwe said:


> Yo no usaría la primera bajo ninguna circunstancia. En cuanto a la RAE, hay que decir que tiene la funesta costumbre de aceptar cualquier error, por grosero que sea, siempre y cuando se repita suficientemente. En este caso en particular quedarías mal ante personas cultivadas usando la primera frase, por mucho que la RAE la acepte.


Perdón, pero no es un error. En España se utiliza muchísimo, incluso autores de gran renombre (sólo unos ejemplos: Mendoza, Cela, Rivera de la Cruz, Ruiz Zafón). Tengo la impresión que en España casi es más común _hubiera _que _habría_ en la apódosis.

Entiendo que para ti suena raro, pero eso no quiere decir que sea un error.


----------



## zopqwe

Quizá no sea un error ahora, pero ha debido ser un error al principio, porque no tiene sentido, en todas las lenguas que yo conozco al menos, el pretérito del subjuntivo va seguido del condicional en este tipo de frases, y nunca de ¡¡otro subjuntivo!!. Por eso digo que la RAE confunde con su costumbre de terminar aceptando todo.
En cuanto a lo de que en España es más común hubiera que habría, debo decir (sin ánimo de ofender) que en España también es más común decir Madriz que Madrid, y todos sabemos cual es la forma correcta. Aunque seguro que la RAE ha aceptado la pronunciación errónea hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

oa2169 said:


> En algunas regiones de la Costa Pacífica Colombiana es muy común el cambio (incorrecto por supuesto) de la palabra "hubiera" por "fuera".
> 
> Es común escuchar expresiones como: Si me fueran (hubieran) dicho yo lo fuera (hubiera) quitado".
> 
> .


 
En la Andalucía rural (España) también se puede oír esa construcción, pero es una forma que carece de prestigio, está vista como extremadamente rústica y supongo que está en vías de desaparecer.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Peterdg said:


> Perdón, pero no es un error. En España se utiliza muchísimo, incluso autores de gran renombre (sólo unos ejemplos: Mendoza, Cela, Rivera de la Cruz, Ruiz Zafón). Tengo la impresión que en España casi es más común _hubiera _que _habría_ en la apódosis.
> 
> Entiendo que para ti suena raro, pero eso no quiere decir que sea un error.


 
Sí, es más común en España.
Se oye y se lee en todos los ámbitos.


----------



## SufjanS

la primera es muy utilizada, pero gramaticalmente la segunda es la correcta...


----------



## Peterdg

Con unos verbos (_deber, querer, poder, saber_, el auxiliar _haber_), el subjuntivo imperfecto en -ra puede sustituir al condicional. Algunas de estas formas son muy comunes (por ejemplo, _quisiera que me contestaras_) en que esta sustitución suena muy normal a toda la población hispanohablante. Con otros verbos, su aceptación es más regional.

La RAE describe cómo se utiliza la lengua. En mi opinión, no es verdad que acepten todo. Aceptan cosas que se utilizan a menudo en grupos homogéneos de tamaño significativo.

Por ejemplo, no aceptan "Si tendría dinero, me compraría un coche" aunque es una construcción muy común en el País Vasco y otras partes en el Norte de España.

Lo de la pronunciación de _Madrid_, no tiene nada que ver. Que yo sepa, no condena ningún tipo de pronunciación. Están preparando un tomo de la _Nueva gramática de la lengua española_ que sólo tratará de la fonética y la fonología del español. Hasta ahora, todavía no está disponible. Veremos lo que dirán pero supongo que se limitarán a describir las diferentes variedades que existen (y no sólo en España).


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Peterdg said:


> La RAE describe cómo se utiliza la lengua. En mi opinión, no es verdad que acepten todo. Aceptan cosas que se utilizan a menudo en grupos homogéneos de tamaño significativo.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo de la pronunciación de _Madrid_, no tiene nada que ver. Que yo sepa, no condena ningún tipo de pronunciación. Están preparando un tomo de la _Nueva gramática de la lengua española_ que sólo tratará de la fonética y la fonología del español. Hasta ahora, todavía no está disponible. Veremos lo que dirán pero supongo que se limitarán a describir las diferentes variedades que existen (y no sólo en España).


 
Exacto.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para mí sólo es digna de un nivel refinado de lengua la opción del condicional. De hecho no me suena bien el uso del imperfecto de subjuntivo.
En la lengua oral, según las variedades geográficas y el nivel cultural del hablante, pueden existir múltiples soluciones, pero en la lengua escrita el filtro es mucho más estricto. Los escritores citados, a excepción de Cela (donde puede ser un hecho de lengua caracterizador), no son grandes estilistas. Zafón y Marta Rivera son, en cuanto al nivel de lengua que usan, especialmente ramplones.


----------



## didakticos

Peterdg said:


> Perdón, pero no es un error. En España se utiliza muchísimo, incluso autores de gran renombre (sólo unos ejemplos: Mendoza, Cela, Rivera de la Cruz, Ruiz Zafón).


Hablando del uso entre escritores, creo haberselo leído a Gabriel García Márquez, pero no tengo el texto a la mano. Gabo mismo ha reconocido alguna vez que sus errores son de antología y que es gracias a los correctores que no aparecen muchos más errores en sus obras. Aunque me encanta Gabo, seguiré usando y enseñando la opción 2 (aún y con lo que diga el DRAE).


----------



## oa2169

didakticos said:


> Hablando del uso entre escritores, creo haberselo leído a Gabriel García Márquez, pero no tengo el texto a la mano. Gabo mismo ha reconocido alguna vez que sus errores son de antología y que es gracias a los correctores que no aparecen muchos más errores en sus obras. Aunque me encanta Gabo, seguiré usando y enseñando la opción 2 (aún y con lo que diga el DRAE).


 
Mira este vínculo donde Gabo, nuestro Nóbel de Literartura, hace algunas precisiones o imprecisiones sobre gramática y ortografía.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

zopqwe dijo:


> En cuanto a la RAE, hay que decir que tiene la funesta costumbre de aceptar cualquier error, por grosero que sea, siempre y cuando se repita suficientemente. En este caso en particular quedarías mal ante personas cultivadas usando la primera frase, por mucho que la RAE la acepte.


 
...y:


> Quizá no sea un error ahora, pero ha debido ser un error al principio, porque no tiene sentido, en todas las lenguas que yo conozco al menos, el pretérito del subjuntivo va seguido del condicional en este tipo de frases, y nunca de ¡¡otro subjuntivo!!. Por eso digo que la RAE confunde con su costumbre de terminar aceptando todo.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Cuddy

zopqwe said:


> Yo no usaría la primera bajo ninguna circunstancia. En cuanto a la RAE, hay que decir que tiene la funesta costumbre de aceptar cualquier error, por grosero que sea, siempre y cuando se repita suficientemente. En este caso en particular quedarías mal ante personas cultivadas usando la primera frase, por mucho que la RAE la acepte.


Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Usar el subjuntivo por afuera de una frase condicional es horroroso, por extendido que esté.


----------



## elnickestalibre

kika1234 said:


> Hola, tod@s!
> 
> quisiera saber si estas frases son correctas gramaticamente y cual es la más correcta:
> 
> 1). Si hubiera imaginado que estabas dormiendo, no hubiera hecho tan ruido
> 
> 2). Si hubiera imaginado que estabas dormiendo, no habría hecho tan ruido
> 
> 3). Si habría imaginado que estabas dormiendo, no hubiera hecho tan ruido
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Kika


 
Gramaticalmente las tres son correctas, pero yo en cuanto he leído las tres, sin duda me he ido directo a la segunda:

Si hubiera imaginado que estabas durmiendo, no habría hecho tan/tanto ruido.

La primera rechina en los oídos ese "hubiera" final y la tercera rechina en los oídos ese "habría". Lo más claro es usar "hubiera" al principio y "habría" al final o por lo menos a mí me suena mejor.


----------



## miguel89

Peterdg said:


> Por ejemplo, no aceptan "Si tendría dinero, me compraría un coche" aunque es una construcción muy común en el País Vasco y otras partes en el Norte de España.


También en Buenos Aires se oye mucho.



Cuddy said:


> Usar el subjuntivo por afuera de una frase condicional es horroroso, por extendido que esté.


No veo por qué sería horroroso...



elnickestalibre said:


> Gramaticalmente las tres son correctas, pero yo en cuanto he leído las tres, sin duda me he ido directo a la segunda:
> 
> Si hubiera imaginado que estabas durmiendo, no habría hecho tan/tanto ruido.
> 
> La primera rechina en los oídos ese "hubiera" y la segunda rechina en los oídos ese "habría". Lo más claro es usar "hubiera" al principio y "habría" al final o por lo menos a mí me suena mejor.



Según los libritos de normas solamente la 2) es enteramente admisible. La 1) tiene medio cuerpo afuera y la 3) aparecería en letras rojas, rodeada de calaveras.


----------



## Claudio1987

Peterdg said:


> Por ejemplo, no aceptan "Si tendría dinero, me compraría un coche" aunque es una construcción muy común en el País Vasco y otras partes en el Norte de España.



Definitivamente, se escuchan  bastantes frases de este estilo en Argentina, por lo menos en la ciudad de Buenos Aires y alrededores.


----------



## Cuddy

Claudio1987 said:


> Definitivamente, se escuchan  bastantes frases de este estilo en Argentina, por lo menos en la ciudad de Buenos Aires y alrededores.



Es cierto. 
Lo cual no lo hace menos lamentable.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

La incongruencia de subjuntivo-subjuntivo salta a la vista si uno pone la oración en tiempo verbal simple.

_Si imaginara que estás dormido, no hiciera tanto ruido._

Ni hablar de:_ si imaginaría que estás dormido no hiciera tanto ruido..._


----------



## Cuddy

Este hilo es un ejemplo de los muchos temas de lengua para los que hay un uso aceptado como culto y correcto, y luego errores de uso a veces muy extendidos.

La RAE los "consigna", para mi desesperación, en lugar de ofrecer recomendaciones normativas. Y luego vienen los comedidos que dicen que en su tierra se habla así, o que el diccionario panhispánico de dudas le da su bendición a tal uso.

De esta manera, el tema se prolonga _ad infinitum_, y todo vale, destruyendo la intención original del autor del hilo, que era resolver una duda sencilla.

Estoy seguro que la alternancia entre condicional y subjuntivo ha sido cubierta cientos de veces en este foro. En mi opinión, y a riesgo de parecer autoritarios, los moderadores deberían cerrar el tema, cuando la duda que lo generó se agota.


----------



## Peterdg

Cuddy said:


> Este hilo es un ejemplo de los muchos temas de lengua para los que hay un uso aceptado como culto y correcto, y luego errores de uso a veces muy extendidos.
> 
> La RAE los "consigna", para mi desesperación, en lugar de ofrecer recomendaciones normativas. Y luego vienen los comedidos que dicen que en su tierra se habla así, o que el diccionario panhispánico de dudas le da su bendición a tal uso.


Si lo que dice la RAE no le importa, ¿cuál es su criterio para decidir lo que es correcto gramaticalmente? ¿Sólo es correcto lo que usted dice que es correcto? ¿Sólo es correcta su versión del español?


> De esta manera, el tema se prolonga _ad infinitum_, y todo vale, destruyendo la intención original del autor del hilo, que era resolver una duda sencilla.


La pregunta original del forero era:


> quisiera saber si estas frases son correctas gramaticamente y cual es la más correcta:


Hay dos que son gramaticalmente correctas. Es posible que uno prefiera una opción u otra, pero hay dos correctas. Entonces, a pesar de su opinión, el problema no es tan sencillo.


> Estoy seguro que la alternancia entre condicional y subjuntivo ha sido cubierta cientos de veces en este foro. En mi opinión, y a riesgo de parecer autoritarios, los moderadores deberían cerrar el tema, cuando la duda que lo generó se agota.


Por lo visto, la duda no se agotó.

Este es un foro de lenguas. Cada forero con una pregunta, tiene derecho a una respuesta matizada. Decir que la opción 2) es la única que sea correcta, simplemente es denegar información correcta al forero.


----------



## Cuddy

Más hilado fino al cuete, mezclado con ataque personal.



Peterdg said:


> Si lo que dice la RAE no le importa, ¿cuál es su criterio para decidir lo que es correcto gramaticalmente? ¿Sólo es correcto lo que usted dice que es correcto? ¿Sólo es correcta su versión del español?


Nadie es dueño de "el habla", pero hay normas sobre lo que es aceptable y lo que no. 
La opción que defiendo yo, en ese caso, es la correcta.



Peterdg said:


> La pregunta original del forero era:
> 
> Hay dos que son gramaticalmente correctas. Es posible que uno prefiera una opción u otra, pero hay dos correctas. Entonces, a pesar de su opinión, el problema no es tan sencillo.


Equivocado nuevamente. Una es la norma estándar, correcta, lógica, con raíces etimológicas. La otra es un vulgarismo muy usado y persistente.



Peterdg said:


> Por lo visto, la duda no se agotó.
> 
> Este es un foro de lenguas. Cada forero con una pregunta, tiene derecho a una respuesta matizada. Decir que la opción 2) es la única que sea correcta, simplemente es denegar información correcta al forero.


Lo primero a lo que tiene derecho el forero que pregunta, es que se le brinde información adecuada  y de calidad.
Una cosa es informarlo de la opción correcta y advertirle que mucha gente la ignora. Otra muy distinta es ponerlas en pie de igualdad a fin de generar polémica.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Peterdg said:


> Si lo que dice la RAE no le importa, ¿cuál es su criterio para decidir lo que es correcto gramaticalmente? ¿Sólo es correcto lo que usted dice que es correcto? ¿Sólo es correcta su versión del español?
> 
> La pregunta original del forero era:
> 
> Hay dos que son gramaticalmente correctas. Es posible que uno prefiera una opción u otra, pero hay dos correctas. Entonces, a pesar de su opinión, el problema no es tan sencillo.
> 
> Por lo visto, la duda no se agotó.
> 
> Este es un foro de lenguas. Cada forero con una pregunta, tiene derecho a una respuesta matizada. Decir que la opción 2) es la única que sea correcta, simplemente es denegar información correcta al forero.


 

Como casi siempre estoy de acuerdo con usted Peterdg, aparte de admirar su claridad en la exposición,

Cuando en un idioma empiezan a hablar de lógica e incongruencia, normalmente dejo de leer.


----------



## Peterdg

Cuddy said:


> Nadie es dueño de "el habla", pero hay normas sobre lo que es aceptable y lo que no.
> La opción que defiendo yo, en ese caso, es la correcta.


Que yo sepa, es la RAE que establece las normas, y no usted.


----------



## Cuddy

Peterdg said:


> Que yo sepa, es la RAE que establece las normas, y no usted.


Qué incongruente. 
¡Si de lo que me estoy quejando, es, precisamente, de que la RAE no defienda una norma establecida!


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Lo que yo cuestiono de la RAE es que tenga tanto peso el criterio de "uso generalizado". Creo que la RAE debería utilizarlo con más cuidado, para casos muy puntuales.
En este caso, debería insistir con la combinación _hubiera-habría_.

Desde escolar me han insistido en que decir "Si yo sería presidente..." está mal dicho. El uso generalizado no debería ser un criterio para validarlo.
Decir "Si yo hubiera sido presidente, hubiera..." me parece un caso similar.

No voy a decir que yo no lo use, porque en Argentina es la forma más frecuente y el entorno lo arrastra a uno. Pero sé que está mal dicho, y lo evito cuando escribo.


----------



## Cuddy

Mas aún: en Argentina (ya que la estamos usando como ejemplo), mucha gente ya se relaja del todo y evita el subjuntivo enteramente para construcciones de imposibilidad pasada. De hecho, se está usando el imperfecto del indicativo para prácticamente cualquier cosa no directamente enunciativa.
Es decir, en lugar de decir:

_Si hubiera sabido, no habría venido._

dicen:

_Si sabía no venía._

Y hablo de profesionales y universitarios.

Ahora bien, según varios de los distinguidos foreros de este hilo, uno pecaría de omisión al no informarle también sobre esta bestial variante a un estudiante de nuestro idioma que plantease una duda sobre cómo expresar la imposibilidad pasada.

Y si uno deplora que la RAE no se ponga más normativa en este caso, en lugar de simplemente registrar usos al estilo Merriam-Webster, entonces uno cree "poseer el idioma" y ser un fascista de la lengua.

Y es válido presentar infinitos "matices" y prolongar la discusión, para una respuesta que, correctamente dada, debería haber ocupado 3 renglones.


----------

